# Wierd Side 5 Thing Happening



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok I'm on day 57. I started side 5 last Thursday. I really like side 5







. I can say that confidently because I've heard the whole thing, 4 times now!!!! That in itself is weird, I'm usually asleep shortly after "never play this in a moving motorvehicle"







. However, what is really weird (and becoming slightly annoying) is that I hear the whole thing, sit up turn off the tape player as Mike starts to count me out (







), then I go off to sleep, BUT I sleep only for about 2 hours & BING wide awake! Takes me a good hour to get back to sleep. Ok I'll admit I'm out of practice with night interruptions, ("bad dreams" with the kids are really infrequent now) but I don't want to start an "insomnia thing" here. Like I don't want to tell you this too loud, in case my sub-con is paying attention







.Am I doing something wrong? Or is this part of the deal? I'm hoping it passes. I am gonna try telling myself that I will sleep all the way thru the night tonight before I start listening to Mike. I dunno if that will work, but I don't know what else to do. Any advice???? Thanks, yet again!







BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

BQ...You are not alone..this happens sometimes. First off, sleep pattern disruptions are natural from time to time for anyone..with or without doing the sessions!







Second, sometimes there is a little disruption due to the fact that the sessions are considered to be like a "power nap" where you are so relaxed it is like the equivalent of an hour or two or more of sleeping. Your subconscious mind also deals with things differently than your conscious, and as it sorts things through, this can be part of it also. Just keep with it, and usually things do even out in time. If the insomnia thing goes on for weeks and weeks into months, then you are dealing with something else, but for now, a few folks have mentioned this, and it usually swings back just fine!! Hope this helps a tad bit!! Take care!!!







~ Marilyn


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2001)

HI BQ,Again Marilyn beat me to it, and is spot on







It will pass. Your subcon is just dealing with something a little different that's all.When you got to bed, go with the expectation to sleep. You are a little sensitive to it, since you have some history with insomnia.So your awareness is higher, than someone who has not had sleep disturbance.Should pass ok. I'm pleased you enjoy the session







Hope this helps,Best RegardsMike


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks M&M







!I thought having the expectation of an uninterrupted night sleep might help, we'll see. Just so you know, the insomnia I experienced before this was the kind when you can't fall asleep. I've never had this wake up after I'm already asleep thing happen. So I'm gonna think positive that it will pass. Thanks for the help!







BQ


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

BQ, I don't know if this will help but when I first started listening to the tapes when Mike would count to 10 at the end I would be wide awake just like he tells us to be on the tape. I overcame the problem by listening to it during the day. So you might just want to listen to it at a different time of the day especially if you are awake through the whole side.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Last night I slept "normally" . First time since last Thursday so I guess it is passing. I did not hear but a few minutes of the tape, so I guess I'm going back to the old pattern. I have been telling myself I will sleep well & all thru the night for the past couple days so maybe that helps too. Just thought I'd let you know. Thanks for the help. BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Great BQ.







Pleasant dreams.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

